# Vacuum sealing to marinate



## dwags55

Hello all do any of you use a vacuum sealer for a marinating process to help draw the flavors into the meat Thanks David in Slidell, Louisiana


----------



## que-ball

I do it in a canister when I'm making whole muscle jerky.  Works great if you don't want to wait overnight between slicing and dehydrating!


----------



## fpnmf

I put this in the handy dandy search tool here and........ look!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=vacuum+sealer+for+a+marinating  

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl

Yes for small pieces, but the big stuff won't fit in the marinating container.


----------



## scarbelly

fpnmf said:


> I put this in the handy dandy search tool here and........ look!!!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=vacuum+sealer+for+a+marinating
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> Craig


Craig you are turning into one of my hero's here. I have been trying to get folks to use the search engine for a long time and it just seems to escape their thought process. Thanks for the help


----------



## fpnmf

Scarbelly said:


> fpnmf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put this in the handy dandy search tool here and........ look!!!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=vacuum+sealer+for+a+marinating
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> Craig
> 
> 
> 
> Craig you are turning into one of my hero's here. I have been trying to get folks to use the search engine for a long time and it just seems to escape their thought process. Thanks for the help
Click to expand...

Thank you!!  Did you see the one with the same question 2 days ago...funny.

  Craig


----------



## meateater

I put the meat in a ziplock bag first with the marinade put it in seal first in a vacuum bag them seal it. That way the juices don't wreck your sealer.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Yes for small pieces, but the big stuff won't fit in the marinating container.


Al,

Here's the biggest one I saw for us little guys (4.5 Liter)--or--(4 3/4 Quarts):

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200405074_200405074

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Bear.

That's not much bigger than the one I have and the foodsaver needle won't work in it.

I don't know why foodsaver won't come out with a large one big enough for a turkey.

I'm sure they would sell a bunch of them.

The vacuum marinade seems like it's the way to go.

It really infuses the marinade in the meat quickly.


----------



## daveomak

meateater said:


> I put the meat in a ziplock bag first with the marinade put it in seal first in a vacuum bag them seal it. That way the juices don't wreck your sealer.


Meateater, evening. I've had my foodsaver for 26 years. Had to replace a switch with an aftermarket but it still works.

There have been times when the vacuum pump will not "suck" correctly. I cleaned it by "sucking" water thru the hole where the bag is attached.

The pump is a piston pump, in mine, and the valves are a flexible membrane type flapper valves that are prone to debris causing them not to work properly.

Now when I seal something that has liquid in it I suck about a tablespoon of hot tap water thru the hole in the "vacuum" nozzle and flush it out.

The pump discharges inside the housing and there are drain holes in the sealer body that allows the liquid to run out. The only precautions one must take doing this are

do not run too much water too fast into the vacuum orifice, it will hydraulic the pump and it will stop. Second, place the unit on a tray to catch the liquid discharge.

If you think this will damage the machine, I have been cleaning the pump using that technique for about 22 years.

A machine that does not "suck" is a machine that "sucks" and needs to be replaced anyway you look at it.


----------



## meateater

DaveOmak said:


> Meateater, evening. I've had my foodsaver for 26 years. Had to replace a switch with an aftermarket but it still works.
> 
> There have been times when the vacuum pump will not "suck" correctly. I cleaned it by "sucking" water thru the hole where the bag is attached.
> 
> The pump is a piston pump, in mine, and the valves are a flexible membrane type flapper valves that are prone to debris causing them not to work properly.
> 
> Now when I seal something that has liquid in it I suck about a tablespoon of hot tap water thru the hole in the "vacuum" nozzle and flush it out.
> 
> The pump discharges inside the housing and there are drain holes in the sealer body that allows the liquid to run out. The only precautions one must take doing this are
> 
> do not run too much water too fast into the vacuum orifice, it will hydraulic the pump and it will stop. Second, place the unit on a tray to catch the liquid discharge.
> 
> If you think this will damage the machine, I have been cleaning the pump using that technique for about 22 years.
> 
> A machine that does not "suck" is a machine that "sucks" and needs to be replaced anyway you look at it.


Mine is a cheap seal-a-meal so I figure why take a chance.


----------



## Bearcarver

DaveOmak said:


> A machine that does not "suck" is a machine that "sucks" and needs to be replaced anyway you look at it.


LOL---My favorite!!!

Almost sounds like something Confucius would have said.

Bear


----------



## sqwib

Yep, got a few Containers I use, I have even gone as far as adding frozen marinade to chicken in a bag sealing and freezing, then when it thaws in the fridge its in the marinade, I don't bother much anymore since I discovered the wonderful world of dry rubs.

I will on occasion marinate chicken strips in teriyaki or italian dressing.when doing pot stickers or something.


----------

